# Why Do All My Top Coats Turn To Goop?



## MK09 (Aug 3, 2009)

So this is so frustrating for me.I pay all this money for these Top Coats and they turn to a goopy glob by the time they reach just half way down the bottle! They are completely unusable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I keep all my polishes in a box tucked away from heat,cold,light and moisture.So they should be in top condition right? lol The ones i have right now are my favorite Top Coat ive found so far Mac overlacquer and Sally Hansen Ultimate Shield Top.And there not old either.They were both purchased within the last six months.So im at a loss i really dont get why this always happens to my Top Coats.I hate having a product go bad on me when its only half used.Its such a waste of money.Especially the overlaquer i figure it costs $11.00, i think.And its only half gone so thats around $5.50 wasted per bottle! Thats so not ok.Is this just an unfortunate  problem that everyone has with all Top Coats? Or am i doing something wrong? Its happened to every brand ive ever bought and im so tired of wasting money lol


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Aug 3, 2009)

you have to use polish thinner...it seems to happen when air gets in the bottle and some of the ingredients dissolve...it's unavoidable


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 3, 2009)

Try using a polish restorer, this happens to all polishes and top coats. Try closing them really tight too, that can help a lot if you are not already doing that.


----------



## user79 (Aug 3, 2009)

It's because top coats contain ingredients that help your nailpolish to dry quickly - ingredients which evaporate quickly when exposed to air. That's how they work. Buy some polish thinner and add a few drops to the topcoat, mix and let settle for 5 mins, and it will be back to a good consistency.

Do NOT use polish remover.


----------



## mel0622 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was talking to a nail tech at the last spa I worked at and she said to try wiping the mouth of the bottle off with nail polish remover after every use. That way you get a tight secure seal without getting too much air into the bottle and your polish won't get thick as fast. HTH!


----------



## MK09 (Aug 5, 2009)

So this seems to be a problem for everyone.I really wish they sold Top Coats in smaller bottles so im more likely to use it up before it goops up.But i guess thats where they all make there money lol So guess ill have to give this thinner a try.Is there a brand thats best? Also where can i find them? Because ive never actually seen or even heard of this product. And im wondering how expensive are they? Like does the cost of the thinner actually save you money.Or are you actually spending the same amount you would on a new bottle of top coat.Thanks everyone for responding to my thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW I always do that thing where you wipe the nail polish wand with nail polish remover on a cloth so the wand doesn't clump up.But i keep thinking if im swiping the wand with polish remover might i be ruining my nail polish? I keep doing it though because i read in an article it was meant to keep it from clumping up the wand.


----------



## mel0622 (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MK09* 

 
_BTW I always do that thing where you wipe the nail polish wand with nail polish remover on a cloth so the wand doesn't clump up.But i keep thinking if im swiping the wand with polish remover might i be ruining my nail polish? I keep doing it though because i read in an article it was meant to keep it from clumping up the wand._

 
She had told me to wipe the opening of the bottle. I'm not sure about the wand.


----------



## MK09 (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 

 
_She had told me to wipe the opening of the bottle. I'm not sure about the wand._

 

Yeah i do the opening of the bottle aswell.Ive always done that because im a bit ocd about the nail polish bottles looking all messy.You know when the nail polish is smeared and dried all over the opening and on the handle? That probably sounds really odd to some but i just hate it lol But i read about it in an article,cant remember which magazine,maybe Allure? Anyway it said to take a paper towel with a bit of polish remover on it and with it wipe the polish of the wand every time after your finished.I think it mentioned something about that it was good for not only the prevention of clumping on the wand but also bacteria.I dont know.Ill probably just keep doing it out of habit now lol


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 5, 2009)

It sounds like a bad idea to me, because if you get polish remover into the polish it wrecks it. Unless you leave the wand lying around to dry, I don't think you should have too many problems with clumping, and as far as bacteria goes, I don't think bacteria can survive in nail polish.

Thinner. Buy it, it will be your new best friend. Polishes that you thought you would have to chuck will be useable again.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 5, 2009)

Try Seche Vite Restore - you can use it for top coat and polish, its restores everything to a normal consistency and doesnt cost too much. Not sure where it retails in the US since I am AU, I usually get mine from ebay


----------



## MK09 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah it probably is a bad idea.I just bought some Rescue Beauty Lounge Polishes yesterday and theres no way im wiping the wands on them with polish remover.There way to expensive to potentially ruin lol

And ill look up that Seche Vite Restore.Hopefully its sold in the states.

Thanks for the help


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 8, 2009)

Seche Vite is awesome. They make my favourite top coats. In the States you can find it at Sally's or at Trade Secret. Although in my experience there is a significant difference in price between the two companies. If you have a Sally's close by it's much cheaper.

Whatever you do, don't get nail polish remover in your polish! I did this once when I was younger, and it ruined the bottle. So I definitely would be wary of cleaning the wands with remover. When using a thinner, make sure you read the label and don't put too much in the bottle. You don't want the top coat to get too thin, or else the effort is wasted. HTH


----------



## MK09 (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephlovesmac* 

 
_Seche Vite is awesome. They make my favourite top coats. In the States you can find it at Sally's or at Trade Secret. Although in my experience there is a significant difference in price between the two companies. If you have a Sally's close by it's much cheaper.

Whatever you do, don't get nail polish remover in your polish! I did this once when I was younger, and it ruined the bottle. So I definitely would be wary of cleaning the wands with remover. When using a thinner, make sure you read the label and don't put too much in the bottle. You don't want the top coat to get too thin, or else the effort is wasted. HTH_

 

Thanks.. I do actually have a sallys close by so ill definitely check it out!


----------

